

Papers We Love NYC: Incremental Mature Garbage Collection Using Train Algorithm - mrdrozdov
http://www.meetup.com/papers-we-love/events/219423215/

======
greenyoda
There's a notice at the top of the page that says "This Meetup is cancelled"
(presumably due to the blizzard that's forecast to hit NYC starting Monday
night).

